# Choosing a Neutral Density Filter



## scotch59 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am looking to buy a 52mm neutral density filter for nikkor 18 - 55mm lens. 
I am looking on ebay and see a bunch of cheap ones for like 10 bucks. Are these still legitament, should i be spending more than 10 bucks on a ND filter?

heres the link to the ebay page:
neutral density 52mm items - Get great deals on items on eBay.com!


Thank You I will appreciate any advice!
     -Ben


----------



## dawgfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I would at least buy a name brand. Here are a couple of links that will help you decide what brand and how much to spend.

Filters by Thom Hogan

How to Use Filters

So far I have used Hoya and Tiffen and have been satisfied with both.


----------

